# 2005 Gmc Hd 6.0 Liter



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

It looks as if I am going to trade in my 04 Chevy with the 4.8 Liter V8 for a 2005 GMC with a 6.0 Liter gas engine with 4.10 rear end. Does anyone know about this truck? I am a little scared of the gas motor b/c I really wanted a diesel. This truck is loaded with trans cooler and all the bells. My main concern is the gas motor and if there has been any problems towing with this truck. Anad, since I live in the south, will I be able to tow sucessfully in the mountains?







I would hate to roll downhill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It won't win a race against a diesel towing a trailer up a mountain, but it WILL be like night and day compared to what you have.
I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's a solid combination that should serve you well.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Great towing set up....

I have a customer that has a Chevrolet Express 1 ton van that he works out of with the same engine/rear setup, runs close to the truck GVWR and the van has 339,000 miles on it....he uses it everyday!! In fact I can't get him to get a new van.........YET!!!









Gary


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a 2007 Chevy Classic 2500HD, 6.0, 4:10's and so far I have been very sastified. I have a 26RKS. My only compliant is the mileage but really that dont bother me beacause the way I look at it is I drive a truck that I pull with. When I hook on to my TT my truck has a job to do and I want my truck to do it well and it does. Good Luck with your new TV you will like it.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

No complaints from my 2005.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Remember, a 6.0 engine is around 390 somethin cubic inches. Thats a pretty big engine. Youll be just fine..

Carey


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Just buy the dang thing. I saw your face when driving it and it was a big smile when you hit the gas, not thinking of the gas station you left behind. Most of the people I know also use the 6.0 with no regrets. Just leave the diesel for me in 2010.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cajuncountry said:


> Just buy the dang thing. I saw your face when driving it and it was a big smile when you hit the gas, not thinking of the gas station you left behind. Most of the people I know also use the 6.0 with no regrets. Just leave the diesel for me in 2010.


Well what about the BIG FORD you wanted with the gas motor. You can always go back for that one.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Fourwinds said:


> Just buy the dang thing. I saw your face when driving it and it was a big smile when you hit the gas, not thinking of the gas station you left behind. Most of the people I know also use the 6.0 with no regrets. Just leave the diesel for me in 2010.


Well what about the BIG FORD you wanted with the gas motor. You can always go back for that one.








[/quote]

This says it all:

"First of all I gotta admit I have never really been a Ford fan, hence the fact that I own a Nissan Titan. However due to new interest in camping and not filling 100% comfortable with current Titan while towing I went to a local dealership to look at a used Ford F250 crew cab LB 4x4 with the V10. After driving this truck and all the smiles I fell in love with the F250, wow the space in this truck. Well needless to say after going to the bargain table with the salesguy my Titan was useless to them, made me feel that the Titan was a inferior truck. I can say that I do not agree with the sales guy about the Titan but definitly know that my next truck will be a F250. I just wanted to say that this truck has definitly converted me to Ford."


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

our 'burb is fairly similar andit has worked very well for us. your 4.10 rear end should make it tow that 26 like a champ. the only down side is the gas milage. as they say, 'passes everything but a gas station'.

good luck with your decision.

scott


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Good motor on a good frame and suspention, your towing experience will be night and day.

Jeff


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Love mine.. Not the power of a duramax but think you will really like the power.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Remember, a 6.0 engine is around 390 somethin cubic inches. Thats a pretty big engine. Youll be just fine..
> Carey


FYI, a liter is approximately 61 cubic inches, so 6.0 liters is roughly 366 cubic inches.

Bill


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I have an 02 with that combo, and I would say it pulls pretty good. My trailer, fully loaded, is around 5400, so it's not a heavy load. But like others have mentioned, towing or not the mileage is kinda bad (12MPG not towing, 8 towing). And then there's the dreaded CSK (cold start knock) to contend with, which seems omnipresent in that motor. Makes the truck *sound* like a diesel, without the benefits of all that torque though...


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

http://inlinethumb51.webshots.com/2034/210...S500x500Q85.jpg[/img]

Well, here is the link to see my new TV. And my camper...

http://image57.webshots.com/557/0/91/79/27...18ViLUjN_ph.jpg[/img]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice looking truck....

I'm sure you are loving it!


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice looking truck....
> 
> I'm sure you are loving it!


OH YEA!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

One of these days........................

I'm green with envy.

Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Fourwinds,

Nice truck! All that it is missing is the Durmax\Allison badge. Only kidding, I couldn't resist!

I wish I had bought white or at least not dark blue. Mine stays clean for all of 5 minutes and looks impeccable once I start driving around on the salt covered winter roads in NJ---- NOT.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I've got the 2005 GMC Sierra Ext. Cab 2500 HD w/ 6.0 and love it. I pull the 23RS with it. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Remember, a 6.0 engine is around 390 somethin cubic inches. Thats a pretty big engine. Youll be just fine..
> 
> Carey


The 6.0L engine is a new design on the old 366 cu. in. truck engine. It was a great engine then - long lasting and a brute. I have a new 2007 2500HD Chevy with the 6.0L and the 4:11 rear end.

I have about 700 miles on it right now and fuel economy is about 10.5 mpg around town and about 14 mpg highway. I haven't towed with it yet (other than hooking up and pulling to a level spot to get measurements for my future Equalizer hitch), but I expect to get about 11-12 mpg towing.

I would also expect the fuel economy to improve by 2-3 mpg after I get about 5000 miles on it.

I drove the Diesel/Allison version - WOW! But I will put more miles on the truck NOT towing than I will towing the Outback, so I could not justify the extra $9000. If I lived in a mountainous region where I had to tow in the mountains always, I might have a different opinion. But central Illinois, and most of my towing around here will be in the flatlands. I'll make trips to the mountains east and west, but only for a couple weeks each year.

You should be fine with the 6.0L gasser/4:11 setup, no matter where you tow. (My $.02)

Mike


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike, my truck came with all the bells and it has an automatic fuel econ meter. When I'm towing my 28'er it says....8.5 mpg.







But, thats what a computer tells me. I will find out when I make the long haul to Topsail in June. And I hope its not 8.5.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great looking truck, Dustin. Congratulations!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Dustin,

Don't trust the DIC with gas mileage at least in the short term. If you notice, it actually is "computing" while you are sitting at a stop sign or in traffic which thereby skews the numbers lower. So bottom line you are probably getting a little better then 8.5mpg but not too much better.

Mike C


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Don't trust the DIC with gas mileage at least in the short term. If you notice, it actually is "computing" while you are sitting at a stop sign or in traffic which thereby skews the numbers lower. So bottom line you are probably getting a little better then 8.5mpg but not too much better.
> 
> Mike C


I kinda figured that was the case. Thats why I'm going to wait till I tow on a full tank tank and go till amost empty and figure it out when I fill up. You never can trust a computer.









http://image57.webshots.com/557/0/91/79/27...18ViLUjN_ph.jpg

Here is the link to my SOB camper.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Scoutr2 said:


> Remember, a 6.0 engine is around 390 somethin cubic inches. Thats a pretty big engine. Youll be just fine..
> 
> Carey


The 6.0L engine is a new design on the old 366 cu. in. truck engine. It was a great engine then - long lasting and a brute. I have a new 2007 2500HD Chevy with the 6.0L and the 4:11 rear end.

I have about 700 miles on it right now and fuel economy is about 10.5 mpg around town and about 14 mpg highway. I haven't towed with it yet (other than hooking up and pulling to a level spot to get measurements for my future Equalizer hitch), but I expect to get about 11-12 mpg towing.

I would also expect the fuel economy to improve by 2-3 mpg after I get about 5000 miles on it.

I drove the Diesel/Allison version - WOW! But I will put more miles on the truck NOT towing than I will towing the Outback, so I could not justify the extra $9000. If I lived in a mountainous region where I had to tow in the mountains always, I might have a different opinion. But central Illinois, and most of my towing around here will be in the flatlands. I'll make trips to the mountains east and west, but only for a couple weeks each year.

You should be fine with the 6.0L gasser/4:11 setup, no matter where you tow. (My $.02)

Mike
[/quote]

So I was off a few cubes.. lol But I agree, you be just fine reguardless of where you tow..

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Cajuncountry said:


> Just buy the dang thing. I saw your face when driving it and it was a big smile when you hit the gas, not thinking of the gas station you left behind. Most of the people I know also use the 6.0 with no regrets. Just leave the diesel for me in 2010.


Well what about the BIG FORD you wanted with the gas motor. You can always go back for that one.








[/quote]

This says it all:

"First of all I gotta admit I have never really been a Ford fan, hence the fact that I own a Nissan Titan. However due to new interest in camping and not filling 100% comfortable with current Titan while towing I went to a local dealership to look at a used Ford F250 crew cab LB 4x4 with the V10. After driving this truck and all the smiles I fell in love with the F250, wow the space in this truck. Well needless to say after going to the bargain table with the salesguy my Titan was useless to them, made me feel that the Titan was a inferior truck. I can say that I do not agree with the sales guy about the Titan but definitly know that my next truck will be a F250. I just wanted to say that this truck has definitly converted me to Ford."
[/quote]

Yeah that is what they want you to think, but as soon as they put the Titan up for sale they will claim it's the most valuable truck on the lot.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I have the 6.0L Gasser and it pulls strong and true. I pulled from Toronto Canada to St.Petersburg FLa. a year ago and had a great trip. No issues at all.... well except for gas prices.

We had fun nonetheless.

You'll love the way it tows.

Wayne


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 2003 GMC 1500HD with the 6.0 liter and I love it. Only 800 pounds difference in the towing rate between the 1500 HD and the 2500. Fully loaded with the Suzuki King Quad 700 in the 28krs and a 14 ft raft on the ladder rack I get about 9 mpg. This truck works great and has plenty of power to pull this configuration over the Continental Divide (3500 to 6300ft) and negotiate the mountains of Montana.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> I haven't towed with it yet (other than hooking up and pulling to a level spot to get measurements for my future Equalizer hitch), but I expect to get about 11-12 mpg towing.


You're a pretty optimistic guy!







Unfortunately, you'll be lucky to get much more then that empty. I very seriously doubt you'll break 10MPG towing. But hey, if you do find out how do get more mileage then the rest of us are I'd certainly like to know your secret.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

JimWilson said:


> I haven't towed with it yet (other than hooking up and pulling to a level spot to get measurements for my future Equalizer hitch), but I expect to get about 11-12 mpg towing.


You're a pretty optimistic guy!







Unfortunately, you'll be lucky to get much more then that empty. I very seriously doubt you'll break 10MPG towing. But hey, if you do find out how do get more mileage then the rest of us are I'd certainly like to know your secret.








[/quote]

Jim,

I average about 11.5 towing with my 6.0, 4.10 combo and around 16 on the Baltimore Beltway. No real secret. I keep it around 2200 rpms and It runs around 58 mph. If I take it over 2700 rpms it really guzzles fuel.

Fire44 can verify this as I have towed a couple thousand miles with Gary.

I am pretty sure Katrina does better than 10 mpg towing as well.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> I haven't towed with it yet (other than hooking up and pulling to a level spot to get measurements for my future Equalizer hitch), but I expect to get about 11-12 mpg towing.


You're a pretty optimistic guy!







Unfortunately, you'll be lucky to get much more then that empty. I very seriously doubt you'll break 10MPG towing. But hey, if you do find out how do get more mileage then the rest of us are I'd certainly like to know your secret.








[/quote]

Jim,

I average about 11.5 towing with my 6.0, 4.10 combo and around 16 on the Baltimore Beltway. No real secret. I keep it around 2200 rpms and It runs around 58 mph. If I take it over 2700 rpms it really guzzles fuel.

Fire44 can verify this as I have towed a couple thousand miles with Gary.

I am pretty sure Katrina does better than 10 mpg towing as well.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

I can do better than 10 when I'm easy on the go pedal.
60mph vs 70mph makes all the difference with 4.10 gears.
Towing mileage drops to 8 or 9 if i'm in a hurry.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> I average about 11.5 towing with my 6.0, 4.10 combo and around 16 on the Baltimore Beltway. No real secret. I keep it around 2200 rpms and It runs around 58 mph. If I take it over 2700 rpms it really guzzles fuel.


Well, you must have found some magic because I've never heard of anyone with the 6.0 and 4.10 rear getting anywhere near those numbers. From my research - and this is years of asking on truck forums, as well as owners I happen across at campgrounds - is that this particular setup from GM gets 8-9 towing a mid-sized trailer on flat surfaces. Going up hill, or high altitude, drops the mileage like a stone. Not towing, I've seen people quote as high as 14, but never 16. If GM could actually do that on a consistent basis they'd have a lot of very happy customers, that's for sure. Me among them, because like most people I'm getting around 12MPG empty...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

JimWilson said:


> I average about 11.5 towing with my 6.0, 4.10 combo and around 16 on the Baltimore Beltway. No real secret. I keep it around 2200 rpms and It runs around 58 mph. If I take it over 2700 rpms it really guzzles fuel.


Well, you must have found some magic because I've never heard of anyone with the 6.0 and 4.10 rear getting anywhere near those numbers. From my research - and this is years of asking on truck forums, as well as owners I happen across at campgrounds - is that this particular setup from GM gets 8-9 towing a mid-sized trailer on flat surfaces. Going up hill, or high altitude, drops the mileage like a stone. Not towing, I've seen people quote as high as 14, but never 16. If GM could actually do that on a consistent basis they'd have a lot of very happy customers, that's for sure. Me among them, because like most people I'm getting around 12MPG empty...
[/quote]

I guess I just grabbed that one from the "Grassy Knoll" as well...........................


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

I filled up for the first time on Saturday. Did the math and I got 11.35 mpg EMPTY.







Aww well, thats not what I bought this truck for. RIGHT???


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Now *that's* more like what I'm used to hearing. Go easy on the gas and you should see 12 on a fairly consistent basis though.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

something to remember here is that most gas powered chevy trucks won't get much better than 11 MPG towing a5k to 8k trailer. This is regardless of engine size or gears. smaller engine has to work harder = deeper into the go pedal to do it.Lower gears ie 3.23 - 3.42 won't stay in od as much = more time in 3rd = more gas. It all equals out. In your case with a trailer that has agvwr of 7700# the truck will pull it easily and you will be comfortable driving it. 
There is a huge difference in the amount of horsepower that is required to pull a trailer at 70 vs 60. I've experimented with this pulling enclosed utility trlrs. (16'x7, 22'x8) 60-65 loaded was better mileage wise than 70 empty by at least 1mpg every time.
I try to wring every mile I can out of a gallon of gas. drives DW nuts.LOL
So get out there and enjoy that towing machine. It was made for it.
Bob


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is what I have done, When pulling or empty, I got to highway speeds reset my trucks computer that show mpg and it showed approx 10.5 to 11 pulling my 26RKS. When empty I have dont the same and it shows approx 14 mpg to even close to 15 mpg NOT 15 mpg but close. Does anyone think this is very accurate way of checking mileage? I am going to pull the 26RKS to Arkansas this 4th of July and Im gonna keep very close eye on mileage but thats some time away.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

At the start of a trip I fill it till it can't take another drop. do the same thing each time I fill it. I do keep track tank by tank _but_ fill it again when I get where I'm going and use the trip average for my towing MPG.
I also keep track of my driving time for an average MPH. I tend to have a couple of routes that I frequent while heading south towing. This has allowed me to assess the effect of speed on MPG. Drives the DW nuts, calls me anal but I have a need to know. My concluson confirms what has been said before...speed kills mileage.
Bob


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

jolarsen,

The trip computers provide a very good long term average but are usually on the low side as they count time idling at lights and put a bit of a stiff penalty on when you hit the pedal. Conversely if you did a complete highway drive only then it would show a little high. An example would be my wife's BMW. It shows 30 MPG on the highway and 20 around town. Do you really think that car has a mileage swing of 50%?

If you want to calculate your mileage correctly then just do it by hand. At the gas station fill it slowly and then top it the same dollar amount every time.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

[/quote]

The 6.0L engine is a new design on the old 366 cu. in. truck engine. It was a great engine then - long lasting and a brute. I have a new 2007 2500HD Chevy with the 6.0L and the 4:11 rear end.

Mike
[/quote]

The 6.0 is a bored out version of a 5.3 generation 3, LS small block.. It has no ties to the old 366..

"GMC shared its 366 inÂ³ (6.0 L) 366 with Chevrolet trucks from 1969 through 1990. It was used in many large trucks, up to the size of 3 tons".

I'll post a link to back this up..

6.0 info here

It was a clean sheet design. Its a LS version intro'd in 1997.
info on LS engines

Carey


----------

